# [VB] Mehrere Werte innerhalb eines Schlüssels der Registry auslesen



## nicok (20. März 2008)

Hi,


ich bekomme es einfach nicht hin mehrere Werte aus einem Schlüssel auszulesen.
Also ich habe folgenden Schlüssel:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\ChildProtect\BlacklistProcess

In diesem sind mehrere Eintrage vorhanden (Die Anzahl ist unbekannt)
Nun, ich möchte alle Werte in eine Listbox eintragen.

Das größte Problem für mich ist wie ich eine solche Schleife erstell...


----------



## ronaldh (20. März 2008)

Die Einträge sind ja sicherlich durch irgendein Zeichen getrennt. Dann kannst Du den Eintrag mit der Split-Funktion von VB in seine Bestandteile zerlegen. Schau Dir mal in der VB-Hilfe an, was dort über Split geschrieben ist, das hilft Dir bestimmt weiter.

ronaldh


----------



## nicok (24. März 2008)

Ich habe schon folgende Beispiele ergoogelt:

http://www.activevb.de/cgi-bin/fore...&d=13127&e=1&f=search&g=registry+einlesen&h=2

.. aber weiß nicht die Funktion anzuwenden.


----------



## DrSoong (25. März 2008)

Schau dir mal diesen Tipp hier an, der zeigt, wie man in der Registry browst. Ist im Prinzip genau das, was du brauchst, da ja alle vorhandenen Werte ausgelesen werden müssen.


Der Doc!


----------



## Tody83 (29. März 2008)

Hi...

Also der Tipp ist ja nicht so schlecht nur bei mir unter XP mit VB6 Ent. funktioniert es nicht.
Lt. ActiveVB (Auflistung Systeme zu VB Versionen) ebenfalls ein nein...

Meine frage an dich doc...

Was kann die ursache sein bzw wie kann ich Binärwerte lesen...

Hab nen Source gefunden mit dem ich Strings, Binärwerte (allerdings nur wenn nur 1 Byte vorhanden ist) und DWORD lesen kann.

Wie kann ich lange Binärwerte lesen zB: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\TEST\TestUVZ\TestBin
hat den Wert: 54 65 73 74 20 45 69 6E 74 72 61 67 (Test Eintrag)
Rückgabewert: 25940

lg Tody


----------



## DrSoong (30. März 2008)

Ich hab den Tipp bereits vor einiger Zeit mal getestet, da hats funktioniert. Werd mir das ganze daheim mal ansehen.


Der Doc!


----------

